
Tesla Model 3 drives 606 miles on a single charge in hypermiling record - rising-sky
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/29/17405906/tesla-model-3-hypermilling-driving-record
======
propogandist
"that the car had to be towed to a service center after failing to take a
charge from a Supercharger. As of this writing, the problem hasn’t been
resolved..."

what a pointless PR stunt

------
craftyguy
> the pair drove in a 1-mile closed loop at speed of 20 to 30 mph

Wow, that's dedication right there.

> Mitchell said the goal was to raise awareness of electric vehicles and help
> assuage range anxiety

...

> At its peak it was 108F in the cabin with no a/c running.

Yea, I don't think this record has done anything to assuage range anxiety,
unless they expect folks to like sitting for hours in a vehicle with an
interior temperature of 108F.

